#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Case de Sucesso Intelbras: PTP 5-23 MIMO PRO

## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados membros do Under, 

Gostaríamos de compartilhar com todos vocês mais um Case de Sucesso Intelbras, só que agora com soluções da Família PRO.
Abaixo segue o endereço para acesso ao conteúdo. Não deixe de verificar os demais cases de sucesso Intelbras.

http://goo.gl/bMJcae 

Caso queira aparecer em nosso Hotsite divulgando assim sua empresa, clique em QUERO CADASTRAR MEU CASE e siga as instruções.

Grato pela atenção de todos.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Por que a intelbras não mostra o grau de abertura e o processador dos equipamentos.
Como você deve ser vendedor, sabe me dizer qual o grau de abertura do apc 5m 18?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Por que a intelbras não mostra o grau de abertura e o processador dos equipamentos.
> Como você deve ser vendedor, sabe me dizer qual o grau de abertura do apc 5m 18?



Boa tarde,

O ângulo de abertura da antena do APC 5M-18 é de 16°. Esta informação consta no Datasheet do equipamento.
Você pode verificar através do link abaixo:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...8-dBi-MiMo-2x2

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## joezaum

Pois é....montei um PTp com 2 APC 5M-18 - WispAccess CPE 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2...3KM e visada 100%...tentei de todos modos....em alguns canais simplesmente cai mesmo estando ele mostrando com sinal bom...em um dos unicos canais que não cai...te que deixar fixado em 90 Mbps...ai consigo banda de 25 a 32 Mbit...depende...vejo pessoal falando monte...mas será que alguem poderia tentar ver para melhorar isso?





> Prezados membros do Under, 
> 
> Gostaríamos de compartilhar com todos vocês mais um Case de Sucesso Intelbras, só que agora com soluções da Família PRO.
> Abaixo segue o endereço para acesso ao conteúdo. Não deixe de verificar os demais cases de sucesso Intelbras.
> 
> http://goo.gl/bMJcae 
> 
> Caso queira aparecer em nosso Hotsite divulgando assim sua empresa, clique em QUERO CADASTRAR MEU CASE e siga as instruções.
> 
> ...

----------


## demattos

> Prezados membros do Under, 
> 
> Gostaríamos de compartilhar com todos vocês mais um Case de Sucesso Intelbras, só que agora com soluções da Família PRO.
> Abaixo segue o endereço para acesso ao conteúdo. Não deixe de verificar os demais cases de sucesso Intelbras.
> 
> http://goo.gl/bMJcae 
> 
> Caso queira aparecer em nosso Hotsite divulgando assim sua empresa, clique em QUERO CADASTRAR MEU CASE e siga as instruções.
> 
> ...


boa noite amigo, me diz aqui para criciuma quem e a revenda mais proxima para orcamentos? seria so a davesat ou tem criciuma uma revenda? queria orca os equipamentos apc 5m 90 e apc 5m 18 e tambem PTP 5 - N

agradeco a atencao

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> boa noite amigo, me diz aqui para criciuma quem e a revenda mais proxima para orcamentos? seria so a davesat ou tem criciuma uma revenda? queria orca os equipamentos apc 5m 90 e apc 5m 18 e tambem PTP 5 - N
> 
> agradeco a atencao



Bom dia,

Abaixo segue o link para consulta dos Distribuidores Intelbras para a linha Outdoor:

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/contato/onde

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

*FASTWIRELESS* Distribuidor oficial intelbras 

Temos a Pronta entrega.

ROTEADOR WIRELESS (CPE) 5GHZ 2N APC 5M
ROTEADOR WIRELESS (WISPACCESS) 5GHZ 18DBI APC 5M-18
ROTEADOR WIRELESS (BASESTATION) 5GHZ 18DBI APC 5M-90

SWITCH INTELBRAS 8P 10/100MBPS VLAN+POE SF800V

SWITCH 24P GIGA 4-MINI GBIC INTELBRAS SG2404MR



Entre em contato...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pois é....montei um PTp com 2 APC 5M-18 - WispAccess CPE 5 GHz de 18 dBi MiMo 2x2...3KM e visada 100%...tentei de todos modos....em alguns canais simplesmente cai mesmo estando ele mostrando com sinal bom...em um dos unicos canais que não cai...te que deixar fixado em 90 Mbps...ai consigo banda de 25 a 32 Mbit...depende...vejo pessoal falando monte...mas será que alguem poderia tentar ver para melhorar isso?



Bom dia,

Você pode verificar alguns pontos como:

*- Versão de Firmware.* ( Esta deve estar a mais atual. Abaixo segue o link para download )
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=712

*- Canal.* ( O rádio APC 5M-18 possui a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )

*- Espaçamento de canal.* ( Você pode habilitar para ter mais opções de canais. Habilite em ambos os rádios )

*- ATPC.* (Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente. Você pode testar a conexão com esta opção desativada )

*- DFS.* ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS. Para testar o rádio com esta opção desabilitada, acesse a opção "Sistema > Administração" e habilite a opção "Ativar modo de teste")

Caso tenha alguma dúvida referente a configuração do APC 5M-18, nosso suporte está à disposição através dos canais abaixo:


Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## joezaum

Por incrivel que seja...já foi efetuado tudo isso...uma coisa se percebeu...somente em canais mais baixos ele trabalha melhor com Ipoll...canais acima de 5500...não segura conexão...o estranho é que outros rádios a conexão fica ruim...mas no IntelBras simplesmente ele tem sinal bom e desconecta.





> Bom dia,
> 
> Você pode verificar alguns pontos como:
> 
> *- Versão de Firmware.* ( Esta deve estar a mais atual. Abaixo segue o link para download )
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=712
> 
> *- Canal.* ( O rádio APC 5M-18 possui a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )
> 
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Por incrivel que seja...já foi efetuado tudo isso...uma coisa se percebeu...somente em canais mais baixos ele trabalha melhor com Ipoll...canais acima de 5500...não segura conexão...o estranho é que outros rádios a conexão fica ruim...mas no IntelBras simplesmente ele tem sinal bom e desconecta.


Olá,

Você entrou em contato com o nosso suporte e teve auxílio na configuração?

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## amaro

Boa tarde a todos.

Sou Gerente de Redes meu provedor de internet antes usávamos um par de RB433 e cartão R2Hn par fechar um PTP, o qual passava um Throughput de 40Mbps. Compramos um par d APC 5M, com antenas dupla polarização que já usávamos com a RB433 e tivemos dobro do desempenho,passando agora 80Mbps estável e com ping médio de 5ms. A distância do enlace é de 19km.

Quando fui a uma apresentação desses ovos equipamentos cheguei a duvidar do desempenho que apresentaram, porém após testes pude ver que tudo que falaram era verdade.

Obs.: Esse Troughput não é tráfego UDP e sim TCP.

----------


## bola25a2008

Se não souber configurar o equipamento não vai ficar bom mesmo. Nada que uma pesquisa não resolva. Galera quer tudo mastigado. Tenho 9 ptp com o APC-5M de 10 km até 50 km, antes eu usava rocket nesses ptp, fui trocando por APC 5M que é infinitamente melhor que os rockets nem se compara é até covardia comparar os dois. O primeiro que eu troquei foi um ptp de 37 km a mais ou menos um ano atras que passa 36 megas com cerca de 300 clientes simultâneos com o ping perfeito, com a rocket passava no maximo 25 megas e ficava caindo. Desde quando troquei nunca mais subi na torre num sei nem como tá lá. rsrsr
NÃO SOU VENDEDOR, ESTOU APENAS COMPARTILHANDO A MINHA EXPERIENCIA.

----------


## izaufernandes

Dá uma dica aí então amigo vai ajudar mais pessoas, também estou com o mesmo problema do colega acima desconexão.




> Se não souber configurar o equipamento não vai ficar bom mesmo. Nada que uma pesquisa não resolva. Galera quer tudo mastigado. Tenho 9 ptp com o APC-5M de 10 km até 50 km, antes eu usava rocket nesses ptp, fui trocando por APC 5M que é infinitamente melhor que os rockets nem se compara é até covardia comparar os dois. O primeiro que eu troquei foi um ptp de 37 km a mais ou menos um ano atras que passa 36 megas com cerca de 300 clientes simultâneos com o ping perfeito, com a rocket passava no maximo 25 megas e ficava caindo. Desde quando troquei nunca mais subi na torre num sei nem como tá lá. rsrsr
> NÃO SOU VENDEDOR, ESTOU APENAS COMPARTILHANDO A MINHA EXPERIENCIA.

----------


## joezaum

> Dá uma dica aí então amigo vai ajudar mais pessoas, também estou com o mesmo problema do colega acima desconexão.



Já vi alguns aqui citar sobre está questão de desconexão...ai sempre em 1 ou 2 canais você deixa e ele fica estabilizado...porem a banda diminuiu....quando instalei ele...quase fiquei louco pois bateu 65 70 Mbit... e do nada ele começou a desconectar uns dias depois...e ao contrario do que o nosso colega mencionou...ninguem fica sentando esperando a coisa mastigada não...logo no começo já tinha visto relatos deste problema...

Resumindo...como que pode estar funcionando em um canal e logo dias depois ele começa a desconectar? se for interferencia que caia desempenho mas para tanto assim de perder conexão?

O engraçado é que ele conecta em algum canal que não seja esse tal "preferido" dele...ai sinal bom...qualidade boa...mas é você tentar trafegar uma conexão PPPOE e quando vai criar a discagem ele perde comunicação com a outra ponta...ai você coloca no canal que ele gosta...sabe-se lá por qual motivo...e ele fica lá conectado  :Big Grin:

----------


## izaufernandes

Segundo o pessoal da intelbras isso acontece nos canais com DFS, se coloco o radio nesses canais demora uns 3 minutos pra conectar, fica uma merda você até pensa que o rádio ta foram do ar más segundo eles o radio ta fazendo scan pra ver se não tem radar, os canais que não tem DFS são acima de 5.7ghz que são bem poluidos, más aí ele fica desconectando com frequência (demora uns 2 dias a conexão fica ruim pra caramba por um tempo depois desconecta e só reiniciando), já troquei fonte e tudo más nada.




> Já vi alguns aqui citar sobre está questão de desconexão...ai sempre em 1 ou 2 canais você deixa e ele fica estabilizado...porem a banda diminuiu....quando instalei ele...quase fiquei louco pois bateu 65 70 Mbit... e do nada ele começou a desconectar uns dias depois...e ao contrario do que o nosso colega mencionou...ninguem fica sentando esperando a coisa mastigada não...logo no começo já tinha visto relatos deste problema...
> 
> Resumindo...como que pode estar funcionando em um canal e logo dias depois ele começa a desconectar? se for interferencia que caia desempenho mas para tanto assim de perder conexão?
> 
> O engraçado é que ele conecta em algum canal que não seja esse tal "preferido" dele...ai sinal bom...qualidade boa...mas é você tentar trafegar uma conexão PPPOE e quando vai criar a discagem ele perde comunicação com a outra ponta...ai você coloca no canal que ele gosta...sabe-se lá por qual motivo...e ele fica lá conectado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Já vi alguns aqui citar sobre está questão de desconexão...ai sempre em 1 ou 2 canais você deixa e ele fica estabilizado...porem a banda diminuiu....quando instalei ele...quase fiquei louco pois bateu 65 70 Mbit... e do nada ele começou a desconectar uns dias depois...e ao contrario do que o nosso colega mencionou...ninguem fica sentando esperando a coisa mastigada não...logo no começo já tinha visto relatos deste problema...
> 
> Resumindo...como que pode estar funcionando em um canal e logo dias depois ele começa a desconectar? se for interferencia que caia desempenho mas para tanto assim de perder conexão?
> 
> O engraçado é que ele conecta em algum canal que não seja esse tal "preferido" dele...ai sinal bom...qualidade boa...mas é você tentar trafegar uma conexão PPPOE e quando vai criar a discagem ele perde comunicação com a outra ponta...ai você coloca no canal que ele gosta...sabe-se lá por qual motivo...e ele fica lá conectado



Olá,

Sugiro entrar em contato com o nosso suporte. Desta forma um de nossos técnicos pode lhe auxiliar na configuração. Se for necessário nossos técnicos acessam o rádio e verificam as configurações, espectro do local... etc.

Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## izaufernandes

Eu nunca vi equipamento disconectar por causa de canal ou interferência, fica ccq baixo, latência alta, perde pacote, diminui banda passante etc. Leva estes relatos para o pessoal do suporte da intelbras quem sabe agente não consegue solucionar e ajudaria muita gente porque este problema não é isolado se fosse teria que ser tratado isoladamente.




> Olá,
> 
> Sugiro entrar em contato com o nosso suporte. Desta forma um de nossos técnicos pode lhe auxiliar na configuração. Se for necessário nossos técnicos acessam o rádio e verificam as configurações, espectro do local... etc.
> 
> Telefone: (48)2106-0006
> e-mail: [email protected]
> Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php
> 
> Att.
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu nunca vi equipamento disconectar por causa de canal ou interferência, fica ccq baixo, latência alta, perde pacote, diminui banda passante etc. Leva estes relatos para o pessoal do suporte da intelbras quem sabe agente não consegue solucionar e ajudaria muita gente porque este problema não é isolado se fosse teria que ser tratado isoladamente.



Tudo isso que você está informando pode ser gerado por N fatores. É impossível dizer pra você algo como "Faz isso que resolve", sem ao menos ver as configurações do Rádio. Ainda mais por se tratar de wireless, onde funcionamento correto do equipamento está relacionado diretamente ao cenário onde está instalado. Você pode achar o contrário, mas o que mais identificamos hoje em nosso suporte são "problemas" gerados por escolha incorreta de canal, alinhamento e potência. Não estou dizendo que é o seu caso, tampouco subestimando seu conhecimento nas configurações. O nosso objetivo é satisfação de nossos clientes por isso sugerimos o suporte. Se for um problema será caracterizado como tal, mas se for configuração, indicaremos a correta de acordo com seu cenário.

Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## bola25a2008

> Dá uma dica aí então amigo vai ajudar mais pessoas, também estou com o mesmo problema do colega acima desconexão.



Posta suas configurações aí

----------


## joezaum

Ontem o rádio de um ponta simplesmente travou....os ubiquiti todos funcionando normalmente....

Agora pouco exatos a 48 minutos....o da outra ponta resolveu reiniciar...enquanto isso os ubiquiti estão lá a quase 2 meses sem mexer...

----------


## djigor

Poderiam informar o CCQ na firmware também...ajudaria bastante...

Ficaria mais fácil de identificar se o enlace está 100% mesmo...

Outra questão é inserir o teste de velocidade nas firmware

----------


## kbca12

> Ontem o rádio de um ponta simplesmente travou....os ubiquiti todos funcionando normalmente....
> 
> Agora pouco exatos a 48 minutos....o da outra ponta resolveu reiniciar...enquanto isso os ubiquiti estão lá a quase 2 meses sem mexer...


Amigo tem 4 meses que implantei aqui um par e até agora nunca travou. Isso é relativo eles estão atualizados?

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Eu nunca vi equipamento disconectar por causa de canal ou interferência, fica ccq baixo, latência alta, perde pacote, diminui banda passante etc. Leva estes relatos para o pessoal do suporte da intelbras quem sabe agente não consegue solucionar e ajudaria muita gente porque este problema não é isolado se fosse teria que ser tratado isoladamente.


Amigo aqui com mikrotik desconecta sim quando tem interferência.

----------


## joezaum

> Amigo tem 4 meses que implantei aqui um par e até agora nunca travou. Isso é relativo eles estão atualizados?


Veja o que eu falei no começo....mas atualizados sim...vc usa em nobreak normal ou fonte nobreak dc? se sim usa de qual fabricante? CCN? Volt?

----------


## kbca12

> Veja o que eu falei no começo....mas atualizados sim...vc usa em nobreak normal ou fonte nobreak dc? se sim usa de qual fabricante? CCN? Volt?


Tenho 2 ptp com eles, um uso nobreak dc da volt
e no outro um lado ta sem nobreak e no outro um nobreak comum.

----------

